# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Banda kriminale "Hakmarrja për drejtësi: Arrestohet në Tiranë Dritan Hata

## Eda H

pershendetje.  sic e dim shqiperia ka qen nje nga vendet me hakmarje te theksuar. por a do te thote kjo se nuk kishte rregull, nuk kishte ligje, nuk ka pasur shtet? se hakmarja lind e marr pjese vetem kur nuk ka ligje e ligji nuk zbatohet, se po te kishte ateher ligji duhej te merret hak, e te vinte drejtesin ne vend. pra kur dikush veret dike, vejn ligji e denon ate, e ve te drejten ne vend. ai qe theu ligjin mori jeten e dikuj duhet deshkuar per ate akte qe ka shkelur e duhet denuar sipas ligjeve e regullave. por cndodh kur nuk ka ligje e nuk ka regulla e nuk ka njerez qe ti zbatojen keto rregulla?? ateher lind vetdrejtesia, ta marresh ligjin e rregullat ne duart e dua. se nuk mund te lesh dike qe te ka vrar e prer te ec i lire ne rruge. pra lind hakmrja! njeriu i viktimes do te vere te drejten me vend e vetmja rruge i duket plumbi, po po te kishte shet e ligje a do te kishte hakmarje?  A eshte hakmarja e palejushme edhe kur e drejta e drejtesia kur nuk ndollin? pra ne shqiperi nuk ka psur rregull vite me pare, e ne qoftese ti me vrijse  tike, po njerzit e asaj familje duhet ta vinin drjetesin ne vend  se nuk ksihte ligje e rregull nuk kishte njeri tjeter qe te merrej me drjetesin e shkeljen e drjetesise.   A  ju duket hakmarja nje meturin e nje gje e dalushem??
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## AlbRoma

*Eda H* si fillim dua te te uroj per temen!
Hakmarrja:
Kanuni i Lek Dukagjinit:
*Gjaku shperblehet me gjak* 

Ne vendin tone si ne asnje vend tjeter zbatohej dhe zbatohet riti i *gjakmarrjes*. Lind pyetja a eshte e drejte kjo?
Jo fare nuk eshte e drejte! Po pse ndodh?
Ndodh ngaqe siç shkruan edhe Eda me lart se nuk ka nje shtet te besushem . Asnje me mire se shteti nuk mund ta ndaloje gjakmarrjen!

E ardhmja:

Jam shume pesimist ne veten time! Sepse ne Shqiperia nuk luftohet per popullin por per karrike!
Uroj te ndryshoje !!!

Ju faleminderit!

----------


## Brari

SHEKULLI
-----------
Prokurorët lexuan para gjykatës deklarimet e të pandehurit, pas arrestimit, në tetor 1996

"Leart Shyti ka pranuar krimet"

TIRANË - Prokurorët Ened Nakuçi dhe Julian Papa, në munges të të pandehurve në sallën e gjyqit në seancën e djeshme ishin të detyruar të lexonin thëniet e tyre, dhënë para policisë gjyqësore në tetor të vitit 1996, menjëherë pasi u arrestuan. Seanca e djeshme ishte planifikuar për të dëgjuar ekspertët në lidhje me firmat e hedhura nga shtatë oficerë të policisë gjyqësore në procesverbalin e kontrollit të banesës së marrë me qira, nga i pandehuri Enkeled Agaj. 
Sipas gjykatës, ekspertët nuk janë përgatitur për të dhënë përgjigje. Në pritje të ekspertëve, prokurorët kërkuan të lexonin thëniet e të pandehurve. Dje u lexuan deklarimet e të pandehurit Leart Shyti. Ishin gati 30 faqe deklarime të dhëna në policinë gjyqësore. 
Në këto deklarime i pandehuri që ndodhet i lirë që nga datë 14 marsi 1997 kur shpërthyen burgjet, ka pranuar të gjitha akuzat e ngritura kundër tij dhe 11 pjestarëve të tjerë të grupit. Sipas prokurorit, i pandehuri ka pranuar se ka vjedhur shoqërinë "Suisser", dy herë në bashkëpunim me pjesëtarë të tjerë, ka vjedhur INSIG-un, arkën e kursimeve në Vlorë, 2-3 pika karburanti si dhe disa banka të tjera në rrethe të ndryshme të vendit. I pandehuri ka pranuar se ka bashkëpunuar në vjedhje me pjesëtarët e tjerë të grupit, Orik Shyti, vëllai i tij, Gentian Caka, Nikolin Nevruzi dhe Kreshnik Spahiu. 
Prokurorët thanë dje para gjykatës se veprimtaria e të pandehurve ka qenë mjaft e rënduar dhe kriminale. Kundër prokurorit foli avokati i të pandehurit Shyti, Dylber Mani. Ndonëse klienti i tij nuk dihet se ku ndodhet, Mani i tha gjykatës të mos marrë parasysh deklarimet e bëra nga të pandehurit në policinë gjyqësore. 
Sipas avokatit, të pandehurit në polici janë keqtrajtuar dhe janë detyruar të pohojnë ato gjëra që u kanë interesuar prokurorëve dhe krerëve të policisë për të zbardhur krimet e kryera në të gjithë vendin. Avokati Mani tha se është fakt që kanë ndodhur me dhjetëra krime, por nuk është aspak e vërtetë që autorë të krimeve të ndodhura nga viti 1995 deri në tetor të vitit 1996, kohë kur u arrestuan të pandehurit, të jenë kryer prej tyre. 
Alma Çuka 


---------

KORRIERI
------------------
  6 Qershor 2002       





Shyti: Ja si kemi grabitur parate



Dje ne Gjykaten e Shkalles se Pare ne Tirane, u zhvillua seanca e rradhes gjyqesore ndaj grupit te ashtequajtur "Hakmarrja per Drejtesi", ku 10 te pandehurit e saj, (te gjithe ne gjendje te lire) akuzohen per vepra te renda penale, si vrasje, grabitje etj. Ne seancen e djeshme, prokurori i ceshtjes ka lexuar procesverbalin e thenieve te te pandehurit Laert Shyti dhene gjate hetimeve parapraka ne Prokurori. 
Sipas ketij procesverbali, i pandehuri pranonte akuzen e ngritur ndaj tij si dhe ka treguar disa nga grabitjet e bera me arme, se bashku me anetaret e tjere te grupit. Keshtu nja nga zyrat e INSIG-ut ne kryeqytet, agjensia ajrore SEISS AIR, arka e kursimeve ne Vlore si dhe disa pika karburanti te kryeqytetit, kane qene viktimat e grabitjes se pjesetareve te grupit, te cilet kane perfituar shuma te konsiderueshme lekesh dhe valute te huaj. 
Ne baze te thenieve, grabitjet ishin kryer si gjate nates ashtu edhe ne mes te dites, here me maska dhe here me paruke. Madje ne disa grabitje u eshte dashur edhe te qellojne me arme zjarri ndaj rojeve ose personave te tjere te pranishem. Ndersa automjeti me te cilin kane levizur ne te shumten e rasteve, ka qene nje ALFA ROMEO (alfeta) ngjyre qumeshti. 
Te pandehurit Orik Shyti, Gentian Cako dhe Kreshnik Spahiu, kane qene bashkepunetoret e perhershem te Laertit, mes te cileve ndaheshin edhe fitimet. Nderkaq trupi gjykues i ceshtjes, prej dy javesh eshte ne pritje edhe te pergjigjes se eksperteve grafik, te cilet kane marre persiper te verifikojne firmat e 8 oficereve te policise, qe rezultojne te nenshkruara ne procesverbalin e sekuestrimit te nje arsenali te vertete armesh. 


-----------------------

Banda e Shyteve..  kriminelet me te tmershem te ketij 10 vjecari jane te lire pra.
Ata nuk i ze gjumi po nuk vrane njeri. Ashtu edukate kane nga genet familjare.
Mjer kush bie ne dore te tyre.

----------


## kalemi

Kjo tentative per te shnderruar bandat terroriste te tipit te "Brigadave te kuqe" ne vjedhes ordinere nuk duhet te qerroje askend qe e quan veten SHqipetar!

Ne aktakuze eshte harruar te permendet ekzekutimi i ish drejtorit te pergjithshem te burgjeve, te ndjerit Bujar Kaloshi si dhe truprojave te tij.
Keto banda, mbase te formuara me hajdute e vrases ordinere kane permbushur detyra Partie shume here me madhore se vjedhe arkash kursimi.
Kjo eshte nje paturpesi e radhes.
Denojeni bashke me mua te dashur bashkatdhetare.

----------


## RoboCop2

Ish drejtori i burgjeve shqiptare,Bujar Kaloshi sqe i vetem ne humbjen e jetes ne nje forme barbare ne fushen e aviacjonit ne laprak,dora e krimit e paguar nga titullare te shtetit te sotem shqiptare su mjaftua me gjakun e tije ,por ne forma mafjoze, i vrasin dhe te jatin dhe te birin 13 vjeç.

Po çberi shteti ndaj kriminelve? i kapi?  Poooooooooo i kapi!por pa dashje ministria e drejtesise,haroj porten hapur dhe ju iken!!!!!qesharake! o vllezer eshte shteti ai qe vret e qe di te fshehi gjurmet te qeroj ose fizikishte vrasesit e te humbas gjurmet,ose nje vize per amerik vrasesit dhe ja u mbylle akuza!!

Mjer ne ku po katandisemi thuaj vlla.


DRAGO.

----------


## Brari

Ja dhe historia jevgut miliarder "gjahu" i ketyre diteve te bandes "hakmarrja" 

KLANI
-------------
Pengu 1 milion

Kurthi i policise qe liroi tregtarin rom te veshmbathjeve. Hetimet supersekrete, por edhe dyshimet per riaktivizimin e bandes se ashtuquajtur "Hakmarrja e Drejtesise".

Vete Halit Nafizi vazhdon te perserise se gjithcka ishte nje ngaterrese. Mesa duket, pengmarresit e kishin ngaterruar me dike tjeter, te cilit i kerkonin nje borxh te vjeter. "Une nuk i kam borxh askujt. Pastaj, une nuk kam aq shume para sa kerkonin ata", shton, si per te perforcuar me teper kete alibi te dyshimte, tregtari 35-vjecar i veshmbathjeve. Per me teper se 48 ore, ne fundjaven e kaluar, ai ka qene personazhi kryesor i nje aventure te pazakonte pengmarrjeje, te cilet shpreson ta harroje sa me shpejt. Ne mesditen e se shtunes se kaluar, Nafizi kishte lene per pak minuta vilen e tij luksoze ne lagjen e Alliasit. Te nesermen do te martonte te birin 15-vjecar dhe u kishte premtuar familjareve se nuk do te vonohej shume. Por as vete ai nuk mund ta imagjinonte se, ndoshta, po shihte per here te fundit njerezit e tij te dashur. Ende pa dale nga lagjja periferike, tregtari rom u detyrua te ndalte pas shenjes se dhene nga dy persona te veshur me uniforma policie, te cilet udhetonin me nje makine civile. Fillimisht, Nafizi nuk dyshoi tek ky detaj dhe pranoi qe t'i ndiqte per ne komisariat se bashku me makinen e tij. Ne te vertete ai nuk do te mberrinte kurre ne ndonje komisariat policie. Pak metra me pas, policet e rreme dhe nje civil qe i shoqeronte, i vendosen nje thes te zi ne koke dhe nderruan rruge per ne nje baze jashte Tiranes. Pengmarresit kerkonin nje shume prej 1 milion eurosh ne kembim te jetes, por shpresat per te gjetur nje shume te tille brenda pak ditesh ishin te pakta. Familjaret e tregtarit te rrembyer vazhdojne te perserisin edhe sot se nuk mund te paguanin nje shume te tille edhe pse nxorren ne shitje vilen trekateshe dhe disa dyqane e magazina. Por pengmarresit duket se ishin te vendosur per te mos u terhequr ne kete kerkese te cmendur. Nafizi detyrohej te telefonte disa here ne dite ne familjen e tij, duke perseritur se pas se henes, pra 48 ore pas rrembimit, do ta vrisnin. Ne mbremjen e se henes, pak ore perpara perfundimit te afatit te vendosur, te afermit e tregtarit vendosen qe te paguajne shumen e kerkuar. Ne te vertete, canta qe mbante ne dore njeri prej familjareve te Nazifit ishte mbushur me para te falsifikuara. Pas denoncimit te familjareve, drejtuesit e policise kishin vendosur qe te ngrinin kurthin klasik ne te tilla rrembimesh. Agjentet e veshur civile ndiqnin nga afer te gjitha levizjet e personit te ngarkuar per te dorezuar parate e kerkuara, edhe pse pengmarresit nuk kishin percaktuar ende nje vend te sakte per dorezimin e tyre. Gjithcka kryhej nepermjet telefonit celular. Pengmarresit ndryshuan disa here vendtakimin brenda pak oreve, derisa u siguruan se makina e personit te parave nuk ndiqej nga policia. Vetem rreth ores 21.00, zeri misterioz pas receptorit percaktoi nje makine BMW, qe duhet te ndiqte nga pas njeriu i Nazifit. Kembimi i pengut me parate ishte vendosur qe te kryhej ne nje vend mjaft te populluar ne kete ore, prane lokalit "Flamengo". Me pas, gjithcka rrodhi shume shpejt. Agjentet e policise bllokuan makinen dhe ndaj njerit prej personave, qe ndodhej brenda saj e u perpoq te largohej, Eduart Lames, u detyruan te perdorin edhe armet. Per habine e te gjitheve, miku i te plagosurit qe drejtonte makinen ishte Gentian Caka, njeri prej anetareve me aktive te bandes se ashtuquajtur "Hakmarrja per Drejtesi". Pak ore me pas, ne te gdhire te se martes, pengu Halit Nazifi, mori edhe njehere rrugen e kthimit. Njerezit e mistershem, qe e kishin mbajtur te izoluar per 48 oret e fundit, nuk kishin dashur te rrezikonin pas kurthit te organizuar tek "Flamengo". Per tregtarin e marre peng, sapo kishte perfunduar nje enderr e keqe, te cilen deshiron ta harroje sa me pare. 
------------

Robocop..vre kho..

Ai Kaloshi ishte oficer dhe oficeri nuk eshte kasap as shofer autobusi por njeri qe i ben syt kater cdo sekond.
Ai duhet ta  dinte se mbi te ka dyfish urrejtje. Urrejtja e stalinisteve qe dikur burgjet i kishin vete per te futur aty te tjeret dhe e dyta, urrejtja se nji KALOSH  nga i internuar u be drejtor burgu.

Prandaj ai kokpetull duhet ti bente syt kater dhe mos te ishin shytet qe tja derdhin plumbat ne bark atije por AI tja derdhte trute SHYTVE  te hajredin policit aty para shtepise.

Po keshtu me  rrypin tjeter Azem Hajdarin te cilin ca katundar te qelbur me 8 vjecare si puna JAHOS  e nxjerrin jasht si peshk qefull dhe e zgerlaqin mu nen penxheret e kokqypit tjeter Sali Berishes.
Po ti kish punu mendja e jo barku si derr e qafa si dem Azem hajdarit  nuk kish dale aty por me mencuri u kish thene jahos me shoke me celular..  prisni pak burra se jam tuj shkrue ni referat per parlament..vec pak e fill vi e dalim pijm nji kafe  dhe me kujdes pa rene ne sy kish rrethu vendin dhe i kish djegur te 4 ne makin te gjalle ata klyshet. ose ja kish  vene kallashin ne sum  Jahos, Ferizit e atyre  tjereve shikista te Klosit qe vezhgonin rrotull aksionin.

keshtu robocop..

----------


## RoboCop2

Meqe ne shtjellimin qe ju personalishte i bete vrasjes se Kaloshit,apo A.Hajdarit,nga disa te pa shkolluar,siç shprehesh ti,ju e quani Jaho Salin te pashkolluar!! jo, ndaj gjerat lal te luash gishtin eshte e thjeshte,dhe sduhet shkolle,as diplome,por kurajo permua,nga njerez kriminel te paguar,dhe do te thoja, se ka dy arsime ne kte jete me andralle:

1-Te shkruajtur ne diplome,qe keni mbaruar nje fakultet.

dhe

2- Ajo e shkolles qe te dikton jeta makaber te maresh diplomat me te veshtira e te erreta,te pa hedhura neper letra,por pervoj jete.

Kaloshi rafmet paste,u kap ne befasi dhe u eleminua!ju thoni ishte peshk!!!!!! booooooooo!!

Por mos haro, se ai qe do te te vrasi lal, ta gjen castin e momentin dhe pas 20 e 30 vjetesh,e smund ti ruhesh gjate.

Ju e njifni historin,dikur rembyen dhe presidentin e Amerikes mos valle dhe ky qe peshk? e sditi te ruej!!!!!!

A.Hajdari qe lider i PD,e si i tille jeten dhe forcat e tije ja kushtonte popullit, e nje politike te paster te PD.

Sishte zarbo,as peshk sic e emeroni ju, ose si perket kjo epitez qe ju i vini sote.
Azemi sruhej por jetonte mes njerzve,i perkushtohej atyre,pabesia e beri te ler jeten e tije dhe te lere tre femi jetim,por per mua asmit si ruhesh dot ne asnje lloj forme,veç te jesh RoboCop,por dhe per kta ka menyra per ti eleminuar.

Ju po me lini te mendoj qe jeni,idealist i nje partie politike,qe spuqej dot me parimet demokratike te Azem Hajdarit,eshte e drejta juaj,por mos u hiq per tiger e filozof,e mos e ngatrro kekun me byrekun he vlla,ishalla ske hasmeri,se dhe ne brim te miut te gjen plumi lal, per nje shume lekesh kta kriminel vrasin dhe foshnjet e jo nje te ritur,ajde qofsh mire. :i ngrysur: 


Me indinjat DRAGO.

----------


## Brari

LEXO  me kujdes.. nuk eshte e rendesishme se e quajta petull apo qaf derr kaloshin apo Azemin..mendo me thelle..
..Azemi  ishte nji koh te gjate deputet dhe jo deputet i zakonshem por kryetar i komisionit parlamentar per SHIKUN  dhe MBROJTJEN.
 Pra jo kryetar i komisionit per MISH e Zarzavate  dhe duhet ti dinte cfare jane JAHOT e Kernajat e compani.
 Shko shiko me sa bodigarde e makina te blinduara ecen KENO gjinushi..pse   sepse ata e kane seriozisht QEVERISJEN e jo  loje e rrumpallhane.
 Nuk  guxon kush posht zyres se Nanos ose Metes te rri 4 ore me makin e me mitraloza e  me mjekrra. ATA hapin syte e nuk bejn llogje.
Kjo ka rendesi sepse i jep seriozitet shtetit dhe prandaj te mencurit behen me PS-ne se thon ata ruajn veten na ruajn dhe ne antareve.
E kunderta me PD-ne.  PD  nuk i mbrojti njerzit e vet as kur ish ne pushtet as ne opozite.
Jane qindra demokrate qe jane vrare gjate ketyre 12 viteve ne Tirane e rrethe. Kjo sepse PD eshte parti leshkosh e matufesh.
Si te duket ty qe SALIU  puthet me ate qe goditi me tanks zyrat e shtetit ne 97-ten, Imam bajalldiun. 
Ka llogjik ketu?
Kjo do te thote se shtabit te PD-se nuk i dhimbsen njerzit dhe se ne kte Parti mungon solidariteti njerzor.
A i ka zbuluar PD-ja masakruesit e policve ne Lushnje ose Vlore.
Me kryerebelin e JUGUT  ben kauz kto dite Sali Berisha dhe ata e mbajne kryetar. 
Jo nji deputet por dhe nji parlament me ta fale  nuk ka  c'duhet  kur shkelet mbi principe e mbi gjak te pafajshmish.

----------


## kalemi

_Ai Kaloshi ishte oficer dhe oficeri nuk eshte kasap as shofer autobusi por njeri qe i ben syt kater cdo sekond.
Ai duhet ta dinte se mbi te ka dyfish urrejtje. Urrejtja e stalinisteve qe dikur burgjet i kishin vete per te futur aty te tjeret dhe e dyta, urrejtja se nji KALOSH nga i internuar u be drejtor burgu._
Zotni Brari, ju beni gabim qe shpreheni per gjithcka qe mendoni se dispononi informacion, apo qe keni dijeni perciptaz.
Bujar Kaloshi, ish kuadro (i larte) i Kontrollit te Larte te Shtetit, dhe me pas rene ne detyren e drejtorit te pergjithshem te burgjeve, nuk ishte as oficer e as leshko. Pikerisht per kete i jane besuar edhe keto detyra. Por me e rendesishme nga te gjitha, eshte se ai KA QENE DALLUAR per ndershmeri,dedikim dhe rezultate te jashtezakonshem ne punen qe kryente. Ky njeri i pakorruptueshem jo me kot eshte zgjedhur te eleminohej nga ajo bande qe zotnia juaj po na e paraqet ordinere (shpresoj te mos jete qellimisht).
Eshte gjynah te hedhesh balte ne kete menyre sonambule mbi figura te tilla.

_Po keshtu me rrypin tjeter Azem Hajdarin te cilin ca katundar te qelbur me 8 vjecare si puna JAHOS e nxjerrin jasht si peshk qefull dhe e zgerlaqin mu nen penxheret e kokqypit tjeter Sali Berishes.
Po ti kish punu mendja e jo barku si derr e qafa si dem Azem hajdarit ..._

Nuk mund tju cilesoj tjeter vecse nje demokrat te zhgenjyer e bere menjane per arsye irilevante (ndaj meje).
Fakti qe ju shpreheni per Berishen ne kete menyre do te thote qe ti je akoma viktime e tij (kujdes mos u kap pas fjaleve por pas atyre qe dua te te then).
Te shprehesh ne te tilla menyra do te thote te jesh me Berishen i zhgenjyer nga Berisha. Do te thote te jesh me PD i zhgenjyer nga PD.
Keto paradokse te cilat nuk u shkojne per shtat intelektualeve te sotem i bejne ata fare te pavlefshem per kauzen ne te cilen mendojne se kontribojne.

Sa per "opinionet" e shprehura ndaj Hajdarit, nuk mund ta besoj 
se jeni shprehur ne menyre te tille dhe po i marr per lajthitje (nuk e di po kaq i azhornuar sa jeni me politiken ne vend, nuk besoj te keni humbur rastin e te mos keni pare seancen parlamentare ne te cilen Hajdarit iu hoq imuniteti, e as ate emisionin e famshem ku Hajdari u paraqit ne studio me kaseta, foto si dhe batuta te tipit "Kati i pare-kati i dyte").
Ne se jeni dhe ju nje nder te shumtat viktima te rendomta ndaj armes me te fuqishme te sigurimit te shtetit (i cili gezon akoma shendet te plote, DEZINFORMACIONIT, at'here nuk me mbetet gje tjeter vec te shpreh keqardhje per ju.

Deri tani vetem sharje,mallkime dhe epitete qesharake kam pare te dregosh ne adrese te poliitiqeneve tane. Po qe se jeni i afte per me shume shkruani ndonje mendim me vlere, se mallkimet ua leme grave e plakave.


p.s.
Kur do dijne te ndajne idete e tyre nga partite mutante shqiptare intelektualet tane valle?

----------


## Albo

Hakmarrja perfundon atehere kur vihet DREJTESI per krimet e kryera. Te vesh DREJTESI duhen dy gjera: 1. Te kesh nje ligj te drejte e demokratik 2. Ta zbatosh ate ligj me perpikmeri. Qe te jesh ne gjendje te zbatosh ligjet, duhet te kesh nje shtet autoritar e te forte qe lufton pa kompromis krimin, ate qe eshte bere sot dhe ate qe eshte bere para 50 vjetesh po nuk eshte ndeshkuar. Qe te vesh DREJTESI ne shoqerine shqiptare me pare duhet te besh TRANSPARENCE me ato krime qe jane kryer ne kurriz te atij populli per plot 60 vjet. Ligji nuk ben dallim sipas ngjyrave politike, ligji eshte ligj dhe nese duam qe te gjithe shqiptaret ta respektojne ate ligj duhet tu tregojme qe ligji godet pa meshire te gjithe ata qe e shkelin, dhe nuk eshte thjeshte nje vegel ne duart e njerezve me pushtet. Qe te besh transparence, do te thote te hapesh te gjitha dosjet e komunizmit dhe ti gjykosh veprat e te gjithe te gjalleve dhe te vdekurve. Drejtesia nuk ka kufij kohore dhe gjithmone duhet te vihet ne vendin qe i takon.

Te hapesh dosjet, do te thote te besh transparence me shtetasit e tu, dhe pasi te hapen dosjet shqiptaret do te shohin ne sy kriminelin, spiunin, matrapazin, xhelatet, qofshin keta gjalle apo vdekur. Vetem ne kete menyre viktimat e pafajshme do te gjejne drejtesi ligjore dhe nuk kane perse kerkojne vetgjyqesine. Vetem ne kete menyre shoqeria shqiptare do te shkeputet nga e shkuara dhe hap rrugen e se ardhmes me njerez qe nuk i kane duart e lyera me gjak, dhe as nuk jane produkte te se shkuares.

Qe te gjitha keto te realizohen, duhet qe te kesh nje lidership, pra njerez qe te kene nje vullnet per ta bere nje gje te tille. Shqiperia dhe Serbia jane te vetmet vende te Europes Lindore qe uk i kane hapur ende dosjet e komunizmit.

----------


## RoboCop2

Brari,Parti Enver jemi gati kurdohere!!te kujtohet lal!!!!

Me siguri je nga ata qe iken jashte shtetit, si pulat nga skilja kur ju afrohet,se e mori PD,dhe e thjeshte do tu çonte ku coj te shumtit,Sillon,Aranit Celen e kompani te 313.

E sot ti na ben morale,per ata qe si erson dote fjala jote prej mini komunisti te braktisur po nga partia jote e flliqur.

Megjithte spo bej shume replika ktu se sduhet te merzisim lexusit me te tilla brockulla si te tuat ,qe po te shikosh anon nga era e flliqur e komunisteve te pa skrupullt,aj shnet skam më per ju o "vre kho" qeke katnar tirone pale!!!

Hap lal nai kjosk aty ku je mçef e shit salep!!se eshte profesjon i juaj,i mini komunisteve,qe PD ju beri te shisnit paketa e brek neper trotuare,kur su kalbi dhe ajo neper burgje!!heeeemmm!!



DRAGO :i ngrysur: .

----------


## Brari

Lexoni mire cfar shkruaj!

Nejse  no prabllem.

Me qe je i Shoqates se te perndjekurve a ban me me tregue si mundi KURT KOLA me e terheq prej hunde shoqaten tuaj dhe arriti deri atje sa doli me REBELET ne mitingje kunder Demokracise?
Ku ishit ju?
A nuk e meritoni qe tju them kokpetulla qe dini te hani tasa salepi ose hashure?

Do ju ve ne prove kto dite  ty e shoqaten tuaj.

vre kho!!
IMAMI ka qene ministri i drejtesise ne qeverine e  PS.
C'fare beri ai per zbardhjen e vrasjes se AZEMIT?
C'fare beri Imami per zbardhjen e vrasjes se Kaloshit?

Banda hakmarrja eshte e lire. Te gjithe ata vrases jane rrugve te Tiranes.
Qe ata jane te lire ka pergjegjsi dhe ish-Ministri i drejtesise IMAMI i cili mbulonte dhe burgjet.

Imami u puth me Saliun  ose Saliu u pajtu me Imamin qe Imami "te ndihmoje" ne zgjedhjen e Gafur Mukes ne Bulqize.
PS fitoi ne Bulqize. Saliut i ngeli dopjogjashta(imami) ne dore.
Paskali i PSD-se se Gjinushit, deputet i Dibres se Kaloshve e Ndreve, vrapoi ne Bulqize ne ndihme te PS-se.
C'fare bete ju shoqata kur Saliu dha urdher athere peqinsave te votojne GJINUSHIN?
A reaguat? Jo.

Ti lash detyrat. 
Te shohim cdo beni. 
Do reagoni ju si shoqat e te persekutuarve apo da hani ashure para kuvendit  te hijet e selvive te namasgjase aty ku mrizonte 
dikur KURTI juaj e cfrynte 24 ore kunder Saliut dhe cdo dite i rrembente asaj qeverie nga nji shperblim ose apartament te cilat i shiste si matrapaz qe ishte.

No problem qe me shan mua..

cdo te mire.

----------


## Brari

"KORRIERI"
----------------
Hetim italian per "vrasesin" e Azem Hajdarit

Hetim italian per "vrasesin" e Azem Hajdarit



Hapet ne Prato te Italise, hetimi per mjekun e Ardian Krriqit, te vdekur ne qeline e Dogaia di Prato, ne 12 korrik 1999. Krriqi, nje i aferm i Kryeratit te PSD, Skender Gjinushi, ishte akuzuar nga kreu i PD, Sali Berisha, si ekzekutori i liderit te dhjetorit '90, Azem Hajdari. Nje vit pas kesaj ngjarjeje, ai kishte gjetur vdekjen, pas nje greve urie te sterzgjatur ne burg, ku vuante denimin i akuzuar per trafik droge



Ferdinand DERVISHI



Eshte riderguar perpara drejtesise, nen akuzen e vrasjes nga pakujdesia, nje prej dy mjekeve italiane, qe u kujdesen per 29 vjecarin Ardian Lefter Krriqi, shqiptarin e vdekur me 12 korrik 1999 ne kliniken qendrore te burgjeve ne Piza, pas 48 ditesh greve te urise (kishte nderprere ushqimin dhe ujin) ne burgun e Dogaia di Prato. Ardian Krriqi, i njohur pas akuzes se Kryetarit te Partise Demokratike, Sali Berisha, qe e akuzonte si te implikuar ne vrasjen e Azem Hajdarit, se bashku me persona te tjere, tashme te njohur, gati nje vit pas ngjarjes, ishte ndaluar dhe me pas denuar ne Piza te Italise, nen akuzen e trafikimit te lendeve narkotike. Njeriu, qe ishte njekohesisht edhe i aferm i familjes se ish-kryeparlamentarit Gjinushi, ishte arrestuar ne kuadrin e goditjes nga policia te nje organizate, qe merrej me trafikun e heroines. Kriqi kishte qene pjese e nje hetimi te madh ndaj nje "piramide" te shperndarjes se droges, te perbere nga te rinj shqiptare, qe drejtoheshin nga nje berthame mafioze italiane, te cilet vepronin ne zonen e Pizes. Ish-doganier ne Durres per nje kohe, dhe i aferm i ish-kryepalamentarit Gjinushi, ai kishte filluar greven e urise dhe te etjes, pak muaj pasi ishte arrestuar. Menjehere pasi kishte pare pamundesine e rifitimit te shpejte te lirise, Krriqi, baba i nje femije te mitur, kishte nisur protesten me ane te greves, duke pretenduar se ishte burgosur ne menyre te padrejte. Dhe kjo greve kishte zgjatur per 48 dite me radhe. Gjate kohes, qe ai ishte ne greve urie, per te ishin kujdesur dy mjeke italiane, te cilet pas vdekjes, ishin marre te pandehur. Por ceshtja ishte mbyllur pa fajtore. Pas mesimit te vdekjes se tij, ne mediat shqiptare u permend edhe varianti i nje vrasjeje misterioze, ne kuadrin e hakmarrjes per Azem Hajdarin. Por me kalimin e kohes, edhe familjaret e tij e hodhen poshte ne menyre kategorike, qe Krriqi te kishte lidhje me vrasjen. Ndersa zera te ndryshem pretenduan se ai ishte futur ne burg sipas nje kombinacioni te filluar ne Shqiperi. Ndersa nuk dihet sesi pas tre vjetesh ceshtja eshte rihapur dhe mediat italiane te dates se djeshme (La Nazione 06.07. 2002) kane emetuar lajmin e rifillimit te hetimeve per njerin nga mjeket, nen akuzen e vrasjes nga pakujdesia. Sipas akuzes, i denuari eshte lene te vdese nga uria dhe per kete faji kryesor eshte i mjekeve, qe kujdeseshin per te burgosurin. Ndersa seanca e pare e gjyqit eshte caktuar te behet ne 15 tetor 2002. 







Kush ishte Ardian Krriqi



Vetem 29 vjec, i martuar me nje femije te mitur, Ardian Krriqi ishte nje i aferm i familjes se ish-kryeparlamentarit Skender Gjinushi. Per nje periudhe kohore gjate viteve 1997-1999 ai kishte punuar si doganier ne Durres. Pas vrasjes se Azem Hajdarit ne 12 shtator 1998, ai ishte akuzuar nga PD si i implikuar. Ne vitin 1999 ai arrestohet ne Itali nen akuzen e shperndarjes se droges. I mbyllur ne burgun e Dogaia di Prato ne Piza, pak muaj me vone, ai vendos te hyje ne greve urie duke pretenduar se e kishin akuzuar ne menyre te padrejte. Greva e urise zgjat 48 dite dhe per shkak te dobesimit te rezistences trupore dhe fajit te mjekeve ai gjen vdekjen me 12 korrik 1999. 



Deshmia e PD dhene ambasadorit amerikan







(pjese)



Kryetari i Partise Demokratike, Sali Berisha, ndodhej ne seline e partise ne Tirane ne oren 9.15 (mbremje) kur degjoi te shtena ne rruge, diku ne ane te selise. Berisha mori ne telefon dhe u tha truprojave te tij qe te shkonin dhe te hetonin menjehere se cfare kishte ndodhur. Ishin qelluar tre veta" Anetari i PD-se ne Parlament, Azem Hajdari dhe nje nga truprojat e Hajdarit, Besim Cerja, vdiqen para se te mberrinin ne spital. Truproja e dyte e Hajdarit, Zenel Neza, ishte plagosur rende, por i kishte mbijetuar atentatit. Pak me pare, po ate mbremje, Sali Lushaj nje anetar tjeter i PD-se, i pranishem n eseline e partise, e ndeshi Hajdarin tek shkallet e selise ndersa Hajdari po dilte ne rruge. Hajdari i tha Lushajt se po dilte nga ndertesa, me qellim qe te shihte nje makine te "dyshimte" qe kishte parkuar perballe selise se partise. Lushaj e ndoqi pas Hajdarin drejt makines dhe pa se nje individ, te cilin e identifikoi si Jaho Salihi, shef i deges kriminale ne policine e Tropojes, doli nga makina dhe hapi zjarr me "kallashnikov" kunder Hajdarit. Lushaj gjithashtu, identifikoi Feriz Kernajen, Petrit Kernajen dhe Fatmir Haklajn qe ndodheshin ne makina, te pranishem ne vendin e krimit. Sipas deshmitareve te PD-se, me incidentin kishin lidhje edhe tri makina qe ishin parkuar prane selise se partise, kur ndodhi sulmi. Makina, nga e cila u qellua, u identifikua si nje Mercedes Benz, me ngjyre gri te erret, me drita policie ne pjesen e siperme te saj dhe me targe VL 0676. U tha se makina i perkiste Fatmir Metes, drejtor i policise se Tropojes dhe kishte brenda nje radio sherbimi te zbulimit shqiptar. Te pranishmit ne kete incident ishin rreth nente individe. Midis tyre ishte edhe Ismet Haxhia dhe Adrian Krriqi. Fatmir Meta erdhi te selia e partise dy dite mbas incidentit dhe i tha anetarit te PD-se. Lushaj, se, ndersa ishte e vertete se makina ne e krimit ishte e tij, por Salihi dhe jo e Meta e kishte cuar ate atje. Meta pretendoi se nuk ishte i perfshire ne krim.

------------------------

Lexo kte pjese:

"Pak me pare, po ate mbremje, Sali Lushaj nje anetar tjeter i PD-se, i pranishem n eseline e partise, e ndeshi Hajdarin tek shkallet e selise ndersa Hajdari po dilte ne rruge. Hajdari i tha Lushajt se po dilte nga ndertesa, me qellim qe te shihte nje makine te "dyshimte" qe kishte parkuar perballe selise se partise. Lushaj e ndoqi pas Hajdarin drejt makines dhe pa se nje individ, te cilin e identifikoi si Jaho Salihi, shef i deges kriminale ne policine e Tropojes, doli nga makina dhe hapi zjarr me "kallashnikov" kunder Hajdarit. "

Eshte e pafalshme per Azemin, kryetarin e Komisionit Parlamentar per SHIK e MBROJTJE, i cili 4 here te tjera me pare ishte bere objekt atentatesh te dali ne kte menyre kaq pa pergjegjsi per jeten e tije dhe te bodygardeve ne nji kurth qe Ai vete po dyshonte.

Edhe Kaloshi kur beri te dale nga shpija duhej ti hapte syte sepse terreni aty eshte i tille ku mund te shikosh larg(fusha aviacionit e vjetra) qe  ca karafila te panjohur po "vrapojne"..
Kush jane keta?? Beje gati kallashin dhe ruhu.

(A. Krriqi  eshte kunati, vllai gruas Gjinushit po nuk e thote Gazeta.)

----------


## anjezee

Do te deshiroja qe shqiperia te kishte drejtesi nuk them 100% jo ne te gjitha vendet e botes ka drejtesi te pakten te  rregullonte ligjin per hakmarrjen.
Sa familje jane te ngujuar ne shqiperi vetem per kete arsye.
Edhe femijet jane bere victime e hakmarrjes. Kjo ndoth nga padrejtesia. Megjithate nuk mendoj qe shqiperia do rregullohet ndonjeher.
Qeveritaret shqiptare mendojne vetem te pasurohen vete.

Meqe drejtesi nuk ka nuk na mbetet gje tjeter vetem te marrim hak vete edhe si femra qe jemi. Por edhe kjo nuk eshte zgjidhje,
Hasmeria shkon bres pas bresi.

----------


## Vinny_T

Hakmarrja ne Shqiperi vjen pa dyshim ashtu si thoni dhe ju me siper nga mungesa e drejtesisa dhe e aplikimt te ligjit, por gjithashtu nga niveli i larte i injorances ne vendin tone. Le te kapim raste banale, shkaku i nje pjese te madhe sherresh e si pasoje çojne shume shpejt ne vrasje jane per arsye banale, njerezit jane te tendosur pasi papunesia eshte e larte; ju mungon uji dritat e shume gjera elementare te cilat jua

----------


## Vinny_T

Hakmarrja ne Shqiperi vjen pa dyshim ashtu si thoni dhe ju me siper nga mungesa e drejtesisa dhe e aplikimt te ligjit, por gjithashtu nga niveli i larte i injorances ne vendin tone. Le te kapim raste banale, shkaku i nje pjese te madhe sherresh e si pasoje çojne shume shpejt ne vrasje jane per arsye banale, njerezit jane te tendosur pasi papunesia eshte e larte; ju mungon uji dritat e shume gjera elementare te cilat ju a komplikojne jeten e perditeshme dhe detyrimisht i bejne shume me nevrik. Te gjitha keto mungesa vijne pasi ata njerez qe ata kane votuar ( ndopshta jo te gjithe po nje pjese e mire e tyre) ne vend qe te bejne punen per te cilen paguhen dhe u eshte dhene votbesimi, ne vend qe te rregullojne problemet qe komplikojne jeten e pjeses me te madhe te qytetareve etj etj mbushin xhepat e veta dhe te te afermve dhe kete e beje ne mes te dites pa ju prekur nje fije floku!! Diten kur populli yne te behet me pak injorant dhe ne vend qe ta drejtoje pushken te ai qe ndoshta e pa ne sy se nuk kishte ku me pa tjeter ose e parakaloi se duhet te mbaronte nje pune .....a ku ta di une ...po ta drejtoje drejt pergjegjesve te vertete drejt atyre qe i vjedh parate e taksave, atyre qe marrin para dhe nuk fusin ne burg kriminele hajdute, drejt atyre qe i premtojne para zgjedhjeve dhe te nesermen e dites te emerimit nuk jua shef dot me fytyren se rrine vetem jashte shtetit...atehere do te kete me pak hakmarrje ne vendin tone, se njerezit do bejne ate pune per te cilen paguhen e jo te jetojne sikur jemi akoma ne shekullin xix

----------


## Brari

shekulli..
---------------
Shteti frances ka sekustruar paratë që Ish-kapo i Elbasanit i kishte siguruar nga trafiqet dhe prostitucioni 
Sekuestro 2 milionë $ të Mandelës

Paratë u gjetën në një bankë të Parisit në emrin e rremë të Mandelës 

Ened Janina
TIRANË- Eduart Peqinit, "alias" Mandela, i janë sekuestruar në bankat e Parisit me 2 milionë dollarë amerikanë. Me emër të rremë në një bankë të Francës, Mandela kishte depozituar të gjitha kursimet e tij të nxjerra nga trafiku i klandestinëve dhe i prostitucionit. Këto para tashmë janë konfiskuar dhe do të kalojnë për llogari të shtetit francez. Dokumentacioni që konfirmon këtë fakt dhe materiale të tjera për elbasanasin e dënuar në vendin tonë me burgim të përjetshëm, kanë pak ditë që kanë mbërritur në Prokurorinë e Përgjithshme. Ka qënë prokuroria franceze ajo që i ka dërguar homologes së saj shqiptare të gjitha provat që dispononte për Eduart Peqinin. Ky i fundit momentalisht po vuan në Francë një dënim prej tetë vjet heqje lirie, për trafikt klandestinësh dhe favorizim prostitucioni. Gjatë qëndrimit të tij në Francë, Mandela kishte krijuar një rrjetë të tërë trafiku klandestinësh, i cili shtrihej edhe përtej brigjeve të Atlantikut deri në Amerikë. Për të siguruar mbarvajtjen e "punës" së tij, Mandela, kishte formuar edhe në Francë një bandë të fuqishme të përbërë nga shqiptarë. Madje ai kishte zaptuar një "lagje" të tërë të Parisit ku kishte edhe qëndrën e bandës së përbërë kryesisht nga romë. Perandoria e tij ra kur policia franceze zbuloi rrjetin dhe një nga një prangosi të gjithë anëtarët e bandës për të ardhur deri tek vetë kreu i saj Eduart Peqini (Mandela). Në momentin e arrestimit të Mandelës, policia franceze gjeti edhe një pasaportë e falsifikuar. Në të ishte fotografia e Peqinit dhe të gjitha shënjat e tij dalluese me përjashtim të emrit, i cili ishte ndryshuar. Me pas gjatë hetimit të çështjes policia franceze bëri disa verifikime për këtë pasaportë. Verifikimet treguan se kjo pasaportë ishte përdorur shpesh herë nga Mandela. Madje policia franceze u step kur në një bankë, emri të cilës nuk bëhet i ditur, u gjet llogaria bankare që korrespondonte me emrin e rremë të Eduart Peqinit. Në këtë llogari u gjetën të depozituara 2 milionë dollarë amerikanë. Të gjitha këto para kishin ardhur nga trafiku i klandestinëve, i prostitutave si edhe nga "puna" e Mandelës në vendlindje. Menjëherë, me një vendim gjykate, policia franceze bëri konfiskimin e parave, të cilat do ti kalojnë buxhetit të shtetit francez. Konventat ndërkombëtare për këtë lloj çështjeje parashikojnë se paratë ose asetet e tjera të përfitura nga punë të pista i kalojnë shtetit ku janë kapur, pak rëndësi ka se ku është kryer vepra penale. Prandaj edhe shteti ynë nuk ka përfituar asgjë nga kjo shumë parash. Ndërkohë organi qëndror i akuzës ka bërë një kërkesë për ekstradimin e Mandelës dhe pjesëtarëve të bandës së tij. Shteti francez ende nuk ka kthyer përgjigjje për ekstradimin ose transferimin e Mandelës për në Shqipëri. Sipas burimeve, ka mundësi që ai të ekstradohet vetëm pasi të ketë kryer dënimin e Francë. Në Shqipëri Mandela dhe banda e tij duhet të vuajnë dënime shumë më të rënda se ai i dhënë nga gjykata franceze. Elbasanasi rom që "bëri emër" në vitin 1997 së bashku me tetë anëtarët e bandës është dënuar në Shqipëri për rrëmbime, grabitje me armë, vendosje gjobash, vrasje e deri tek djegie e shkatërrim kufomash. Tre pjesëtarë të bandës së bashku me kreun e saj janë dënuar me burgim të përjetshëm. Krimi më makabër i kryer nga kjo bandë është rrahja dhe djegia për së gjalli e një personi. Kjo djegie u krye në mes të qytetit në mënyrë simbolike për të treguar forcën e kësaj bande. Ishte ngjyra e tij ajo që i dha Peqinit emrin "Mandela". I lindur më pesë qershor të vitit 1965 Peqini në moshën 32 vjeçare e bë romi më i "me emër" i qytetit të Elbasanit. Për këtë gjë ai u mbiquajt edhe Mandela, ashtu si lideri i zezakëve në Afrikën e Jugut. Në vjeshtë të vitit 1997 Mandela së bashku me bandën e tij u largua nga Shqipëria në drejtim të Francës.

-------------------------


Kush e njef Arta Daden ti thote qe te beje nji pecapje te qeveria franceze qe keto 2 milion dollare te kapobandes se Elbasanit ti kalojne shtetit shqiptar jo per vilat e Malajt e Angjelit por per QENDREN e REHABILITIMIT TE VIKTIMAVE TE PROSTITUCIONIT.

----------


## Brari

Mbi vllezerit Kriminele  pe Korce.
-------
"Bëmat" shqiptare të vëllezërve 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Emrat e të tmerrshmëve në Shqipëri, me sa duket, nuk kanë të sosur. Një ndër ta është dhe Frederik Arifi, i njohur me pseudonimin "Riku". Aktualisht i riu korçar është në kërkim nga Interpoli, pasi akuzohet për vrasjen e një 30-vjeçari nga zona e tij dhe për vrasjen e 20-vjeçarit Klevis Zaçellari. Dy krimet kanë ndodhur në harkun kohor të 4 muajve. Ndërkohë Riku i tmerrshëm dyshohet (burime nga policia) dhe si autor i më shumë se pesë vrasjeve të tjera. Ka qenë i dënuar nga Drejtësia Shqiptare, por ka mundur të shpëtojë nga burgu në marsin e vitit 1997. Më pas ka qenë i lidhur edhe me bandën e Karbunarës në Lushnjë. Sipas burimeve nga blutë, Riku ka qenë i burgosur edhe në Greqi.
 ---------
Historia e Hamit Arifit, vëllait të "Rikut" të tmerrshëm. Ishte i arrestuar në Maqedoni  

Korçari ekstradohet në Holandë 
Kërkohej për vrasjen e një pengu 200 milionësh 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Trëndafile Visha

TIRANE

Vëllai i Rikut të tmerrshëm të Korçës, Hamit Arifi, i cili ndodhej i burgosur në Maqedoni, është ekstraduar në Holandë. Vrasja e një "pengu" shqiptar për 200 milionë lekë, realizuar në mars të këtij viti, është dosja që ka "liruar" nga qelitë e vendit fqinjë Arifin, për ta përcjellë në burgjet e shtetit holandez. 

Lajmi konfirmohet nga burime zyrtare të Prokurorisë së Përgjithshme. Ndërkohë specialistët e akuzës pohojnë se i riu korçar ka qenë person i shpallur në kërkim për trafik droge edhe nga Drejtësia Shqiptare e ajo Italiane. Transferimi i vëllait të "Rikut" në Holandë e "djeg ëndrrën e këtij të fundit për një udhëtim kaubojsish në Amerikë, ndërsa hap "defterët" e një tragjedie të ndodhur vetëm pak muaj më parë mes shqiptarësh në zemër të Holandës.

Ekstradimi
Në maj të këtij viti autoritetet maqedonase kanë vënë nën pranga shtetasin shqiptar Hamit Arifin. Por ky i fundit vetëm pak kohë u ka bërë shoqëri qelive maqedonase, pasi një "ftesë speciale" ka mbërritur nga përfaqësuesit e Drejtësisë së Holandës. Dosja e vrasjes së një të riu shqiptar në Holandë i ka dhënë "vizën" Arifit për një udhëtim të pamenduar në vendin që dikur frekuentohej mirë nga i vëllai i tij, Frederiku, i njohur si "Riku i tmerrshëm i Korçës". Pas një sërë veprimesh hetimore në Shqipëri dhe Greqi, specialistët holandezë janë treguar më të shpejtë se kolegët e tyre shqiptarë dhe italianë, duke ua marrë "mëkatarin" nga duart. Një vrasje e zbardhur, e cila i vinte nën akuzë dy vëllëzërit Arifi, u ka dhënë të drejtën autoriteteve holandeze për "pronësinë" e të riut shqiptar nga Korça. Mbështetur në Konventat Europiane dhe në parimin se cili shtet kërkon ekstradimin i pari, Hamit Arifi është dorëzuar nga autoritetet maqedonase tek ato holandeze. Burime nga Prokuroria e Përgjithshme citojnë se Arfi ishte person në kërkim edhe nga Policia Shqiptare dhe Drejtësia Italiane, pasi ai dyshohet për trafik droge në linjën Maqedoni-Shqipëri-Itali.

Akuza
Hamit Arifi akuzohet si bashkëpunëtor në rrëmbimin dhe vrasjen e një shtetasi nga Korça. Burimet nga organi qendror i hetimit sqarojnë se në mars të këtij viti, Frederik Arifi (Riku) ka marrë peng në Holandë një të ri nga Korça, duke i kërkuar familjes së tij 200 milionë lekë. Të alarmuar, familjarët e pengut (emri i tij nuk bëhet i ditur), që ndodheshin me banim në Greqi, kanë mbledhur paratë, edhe duke kërkuar borxh, dhe ia kanë dorëzuar vëllait të Rikut, Hamitit. Megjithëse është paguar shuma marramendëse e parave, Riku ka provuar të kapërcejë rregullat e lojës, duke e ekzekutuar viktimën me një shiringë në krahun e majtë. I ndjekur nga policia e shtetit ku ka kryer krimin, Riku është kthyer në Shqipëri. Ndërkohë hetuesit holandezë, pas marrjes së provave të para e dëshmive në vendngjarje, kanë shpallur në kërkim Frederik Arifin. Pas një turi në Shqipëri (në maj) dhe në Greqi, te prindërit e viktimës, hetuesit holandezë kanë "piketuar" dhe bashkëpuntorin tjetër të rrëmbimit dhe të vrasjes, Hamit Arifin.

Vëllezërit
Ndërsa priste të vëllain, Hamitin, të dilte nga qelitë maqedonase dhe t'i thoshin lamtumirë Shqipërisë dhe "mëkateve" që kishin kryer në këtë vend, i "forti" i Korçës, Riku, ekzekuton më 2 qershor të këtij viti 20-vjeçarin Klevis Zaçellari. Ai ishte fshehur pikërisht në shtëpinë e tij, ishte ushqyer me bukën e familjes së viktimës dhe priste Hamitin të iknin së bashku në Amerikë. Por tashmë gjithçka ngelet në kufijtë e ëndrrës, Vetë Riku është person i shpallur në kërkim ndërkombëtar.

-----------

----------


## alvi

O cuna, po kush e vrau Azemin?  Une vetem ca kam lexuar pak shume pak neper ndonje gazete se nuk kam qene atje kur ka ndoshur.  Dhe nuk e dija qe i kishin bere atentate dhe me perpara.  Nese dini ndonje thashethem me shum ju lutem shkruajeni se me intereson.
Faleminderit.

----------


## alvi

Ah, se per pak harrova.  Dhe po pati ndonje pershkrim si ka ndodhur ngjarja do tjau dija per nder.

----------

